# Percentage success



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

This board has many members from all over the wold, and hobbyists from all walks of life. I am very curious to the statistical percentage of success and failure in breeding the species Serrasalmus Maculatus. If true honesty is used, this statistical study may yield some insight on the level or ease or difficulty breeding this species may be for the typical hobbyist.

My keyboard is really screwed up. #2 should say
*How many members have tried and had failue (Be honest)*
Perhaps a mod can adjust #2


----------

